# Black box camera reccomendations



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

There has been a couple of posts recently about the dash mounted camera's either on here or the other forum. One of them was about the Roadhawk one which is too expensive so is anyone using one that cost less than £100 that they consider good valve.

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was hoping that there would be a reply to this.

cabby


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I use one that cost £25 and it seems fine

I didnt want one with GPS tracking acceleration sensors and all that just something which would record what happened.

even speed recording is a no no as knowing my luck i would be speeding by 3 MPH when i ran over the pedestrian that stepped out withour looking.

Phill


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.

I can't vouch for the cheaper units but we use the RoadHawk in all our escort vehicles, switching them to our private/personal vehicles as and when.

Such was the quality, info, clarity and seamless recording from the RoadHawk that several weeks ago our "brief" was able to present, on a laptop, recorded evidence to a Spanish court that resulted in us receiving 1400euro compensation and a conviction for the third party :lol: .

Call me unlucky [or perhaps lucky] but over recent years that is the third time a RoadHawk unit has provided evidence with a financial result :wink: .

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is an Android app, in fact several, that work quite well and cost just a couple of quid.
I've used Daily Roads Voyager and Videoreg. The latter is full of features with things like auto on and off.
Find them on Google's Play Store.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

After many recommendations from members, I bought one from ebay. The number is 180836965436, it is £17.99. Just make sure you buy it from their UK site and not the China one, takes ages from that.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

dovtrams said:


> After many recommendations from members, I bought one from ebay. The number is 180836965436, it is £17.99. Just make sure you buy it from their UK site and not the China one, takes ages from that.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Dave


What type of bracket does it come with and can you use on other vehicles?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a "Vehicle Blackbox DVR" at the weekend. It does everything you could expect or ask for. It cost £25 plus a micro memory chip.
Is it any good?
Picture is fair for both video and still pictures but with some hesitation when recording. The Manual is virtually useless, as I have some problems reading Engrish as she is spoke in tiny faint grey text.
I reset it to factory default after messing about with the menu and it defaulted to Russian!! Russian everything which I could not escape from. After putting a query on here, I actually made contact with the factory in China who sent me a close up picture of the menu I should use to reclaim English (as she is spoke).
Would I buy it again? Possibly not because of the useless Manual and the picture quality, where I doubt you could read a distant number plate unless it jumped up and bit you.
There are some demonstration of Blackbox cameras on You Tube.

Alan


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

urbanracer said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > After many recommendations from members, I bought one from ebay. The number is 180836965436, it is £17.99. Just make sure you buy it from their UK site and not the China one, takes ages from that.
> ...


It has a sticker pad for going on windscreens and yes it can be used on other vehicles. If you type the number into ebay you will get all of the details.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Have a look here http://www.techmoan.com


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

This one

http://webbex.ecrater.co.uk/p/18141697/mobius-action-camera-micro-hd


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got mine and a SD card from Amazon about £30, works fine


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

have gone thro the experimental stage when I bought a £20 camera from china which kinda worked but would not hold the micro card. Eventually got my money back thanks to ebay.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I use a road hawk with the gps enabled for my work vehicle. It's excellent. The device is hard wired into the power and constantly over writes until I need the footage.. 
Highly recommended.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought the Maplin one for around £70 plus £20 for a 32 whatsit micro card and it works very well.

Mike


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought the G1W , it was the cheapest recommended by Techmoan. It is working very well, super picture quality and you can easily read number plates. The only problem was that I sent off for it from China and it took ages to arrive. The manual is in English and easy to understand. I think it would be better to order from amazon for £35. We are in Spain at the moment and it has taken some very good footage on the way down. I bought a 32gb micro sd card for about £12 as this was not included.

Keith


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi i bought one from Amazon for around £25, which turned out to be absolute rubbish, so much so that i got a refund and the supplier did not even want it back! 

I then had one bought for me as a prezzy, a HD twin unit from E-Prance which looked a good bit of kit, recorded but software was cr*p so used a generic player, the second time out the unit recorded gobbledegook and now is on its way back to China as the supplier has had so many complaints and issues.

I'm now on to No3, bought from Halfords last weekend, a NextBase 302G £99.99. Has good reviews, and better than anything else has an english manual and if it goes a ball of chalk i can take it back the mile and a half to the store.
Just in the set up and test stage but things looking good so far.

Out for a trip this weekend, fingers crossed.

Paddy.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We have three of these, one in each vehicle and have had them for two years now. Very pleased with them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-5-HD-Ca...8?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item5aefcd7c82


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After buying one from a street market as I mentioned earlier. I checked out Techmoan as others have and bought a "G1W" from Amazon to guarantee its pedigree, for there are many copies about from elsewhere in China.
The G1W is all I hoped for, although you need to use the right microchip which is not included.
Picture quality = Good
Sound quality (on mine) = Good
Ease of setting up = Good.
Fix it to the window and start the engine with it plugged in to the Cigarette lighter socket. If this is only 'live' with the ignition on, perfect. Otherwise you will need to switch the camera on and off.
That's it!
You do nothing else unless you have an accident. It records and eventually erases continually, unless you make it do otherwise. It is always just there.
An excellent device for around £30

Alan


----------

